# Some pics



## dokter stranj (Oct 16, 2000)

[Modified by eckogolf4, 10:09 AM 11-1-2001]


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Some pics (eckogolf4)*









Wow! That's nice! Wouldn't hurt to paint the black paneling on the doors though


----------



## prostfan (Feb 25, 2001)

Nice pics. Makes me want one even more.


----------



## 2001vdubbgolf (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Some pics (eckogolf4)*

AHHHHHHHHHHH WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THOSE PEOPLE!!?!?!?!?! THE COOLEST RIMS COME ON THE S3!!! IN FACT I AM DYING TO HAVE S3 rims and those guys get different ones AHHHHHHH!


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

I have to say that the best looking S3 is an unmodified S3.


----------



## dokter stranj (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Some pics (VAG Parts Bin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I have to say that the best looking S3 is an unmodified S3.
[HR][/HR]​No doubt.







You wouldn't have to twist my arm to keep it stock!


----------

